# Verabreden zum Radfahren? Hier!!!



## ykcor (22. Januar 2022)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier Plattform zum Verabreden zum gemeinsamen Radfahren fehlt. Diese Intention gab es hier ja bereits schon mehrfach, und auch mehrfach sind die Threads in der Versenkung gelandet. Warum also nicht ein weiterer Versuch, um zu prüfen, ob es sich diesmal etabliert? 
In der Regel bin ich / wir sehr entspannt unterwegs. Bergab flexibel, solange es sich nicht um Forstpisten handelt. Am liebsten allerdings technisch anspruchsvoll, langsam bastelnd.
Ich stelle mir vor, dass man die Verabredungen in diesem Thread nicht auf ein Gebiet beschränkt. Da das Radfahren mein / unser liebstes Hobby ist, setze ich mich gerne auch mal ins Auto, um weiter entfernte bekannte, wie auch unbekannte Regionen anzufahren. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass es den meisten so geht. Baar bis Vogesen, Hotzenwald bis Nordschwarzwald - überall gibt es mehr oder weniger spannende Trails 

P.S.: Morgen früh treffen wir uns um ca. 0745 im Zastler Tal bei Oberried und fahren eine kurze 1,5-2 Stunden Runde, bevor andere Sonntagsbeschäftigungen anstehen. Uphill Forstpiste, bergab S2 Trail. Hund dabei!


----------



## patrick78 (23. Januar 2022)

Gute Idee! War jetzt bissl kurzfristig 🤣 freu mich wenn es mal wieder klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (23. Januar 2022)

Hi @ykcor, 

Gute Idee mit diesem Faden. Er sollte nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden. 

Ich selbst bin gerade am Umziehen, und sobald ich mich wieder sortiert habe bin ich gerne wieder dabei. 👍


----------



## patrick78 (24. Januar 2022)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit diesem Faden. Er sollte nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden.


Kann man, damit das nicht passiert, diesen Thread oben anpinnen??


----------



## kackboon91 (24. Januar 2022)

Super Idee! Freue mich schon auf die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten


----------



## Route66 (26. Januar 2022)

Schade    ,  Freiburg Area ist leider bissl weit für solch kurzfristige Unternehmungen.

Würde da aber gerne mal ein Weekend verbringen, sehr gerne auch mal auf der anderen Seite des Rheins


----------



## spreewiesel (30. Januar 2022)

Ich schließe mich hier gerne mal an, da ich seit 2020 im Markgräflerland wohne. Hab zwar den Hochblauen vor der Nase aber trotzdem keine Ahnung wo ich fahren soll -.- Wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt komm ich gerne mal mit. Wenn hier jemand aus der direkt Umgebung kommt noch besser 😀


----------



## ykcor (3. Februar 2022)

Kommender Samstag. 09:30 kurz hinter Colmar (Richtung Munstertal). Aktuell zu viert, sowie mit Hund. Ein paar enge Kehren, teils Wanderweg, teils gebaute Trails - quasi von allem was dabei.


----------



## wanderer1219 (3. Februar 2022)

Ich hoffe der Thread ist noch aktuell wenn die Skisaison vorbei ist 😃


----------



## imun (3. Februar 2022)

Bin aus Offenburg und würde gerne mal die Vogesen erkunden. Beobachte hier mal mit


----------



## ykcor (12. Februar 2022)

Morgen. 1000 direkt süd-östl. von Offenburg. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (4. März 2022)

Morgen, Samstag 05.März 10:30 Trails rund ums Höllental
~1000hm S2/S3
Bisher zu viert + Hund - gemütliche Runde in der Sonne 

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden

Tracks werden nur an Mitfahrer raus gegeben


----------



## ykcor (5. März 2022)

Schön wars!


----------



## ykcor (17. März 2022)

Samstag fahren wir eine Runde bei Wuenheim/Frankreich. Aktuell zu zweit mit Hund. Eher eine Halbtagestour. 500-700hm, flowige Querung und techy bergab (S2-S3).

Anfragen, um an den Track zu kommen, werden ignoriert.


----------



## imun (18. März 2022)

Wie macht ihr das immer zwecks treffen? Wenn ich wieder fit bin würde ich gern mal mitkommen. Bin aus OG und müsst dann nach Freiburg kommen und von dort aus dann mit euch Richtung Vogesen?


----------



## ykcor (18. März 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das immer zwecks treffen? Wenn ich wieder fit bin würde ich gern mal mitkommen. Bin aus OG und müsst dann nach Freiburg kommen und von dort aus dann mit euch Richtung Vogesen?



Wenn es sich anbietet, kann man von Freiburg aus mit uns mitfahren. In der Regel versuchen wir übers Wochenende zu bleiben (Freitag oder Samstag hinfahren und Sonntag zurück) und im Camper zu schlafen, was die Anreise in einem Fahrzeug etwas verkompliziert.


----------



## danimaniac (18. März 2022)

@imun und @ykcor
geile Sache, wohne bißchen nördlich von Freiburg und würde eher "nur für die Tour" rüberfahren, wenn es sich denn mal ergibt.
Momentan zeitlich alles eher schwierig aber he, wenn es dann mal passt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (18. März 2022)

Camping ist nun gar nix für mich, hatte gedacht ihr fahrt rüber zum biken und wieder zurück


----------



## Seppel_IBC (18. März 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Camping ist nun gar nix für mich, hatte gedacht ihr fahrt rüber zum biken und wieder zurück


Mal so, mal so - hängt immer von Wetter, verfügbarer Zeit, Gebiet ab...
Oft genug ists auch nur zum Biken rüber und am Abend wieder ab nach Hause.


----------



## Scottie0815 (18. März 2022)

Moin, wohne bei Rust und bin familiär und beruflich (Europapark) ziemlich eingebunden. Beobachte aber trotzdem die Sache hier bzw. werde die eine oder andere Runde einstellen.

Privat fahre ich nen langen VW Caddy mit dem ich noch 2 Mann + Bikes ohne großen Aufwand mitnehmen könnte, für eventuelle Transfers.


----------



## orangerauch (18. März 2022)

Leude, ich wäre auch mal wieder mal dabei. Aber erst kommendes Wochenende: 26. und 27.3. hätte ich beide Tage Zeit. 👋


----------



## orangerauch (24. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, ich würde gerne kommendes Wochenende rüber Richtung Vogesen fahren, südliche- bis nördliche Vogesen. Würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemensch den gleichen Gedanken hat, so dass wir zusammen rollern konnten.
Gerne PN.

Grüße ju


----------



## ykcor (13. Mai 2022)

Ist morgen jemand in den Vosges unterwegs?


----------



## patrick78 (13. Mai 2022)

Nee, mit den Kindern in Tripsdrill 😅


----------



## ykcor (19. Mai 2022)

Samstag. Vogesentour süd-westlich hinter Munster. Krankheits- und hundebedingt zwischen 650 und 800hm mit ganz ordentlich anspruchsvollen Wegen, wofür wir etwa einen 3/4 Tag einplanen. Wir machen aber auch ganz entspannt... Definitiv kein ballern...


----------



## danimaniac (20. Mai 2022)

"Leider" am Samstag mit Hirschsprung verabredet  
Viel Spass euch und gute Besserung


----------



## Seppel_IBC (21. Mai 2022)

Zwar n'bissel ne andere Tour - aber zumindest mit ausreichend zeitlichem Vorlauf 

Eine Tour, die zwar für die DIMB durchgeführt wird - man muss zum Mitfahren aber nicht zwingend DIMB Mitglied sein...

Tagestour Vogesen "Vom kleinen zum grossen Ballon"
12.Juni 
Eckdaten: ~2100hm, 45km
Eine schöne Runde zwischen dem Petit und dem Grand Ballon. S1-S2 Trails, kurz vielleicht mal S3.
Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (22. Mai 2022)

ykcor schrieb:


> Samstag. Vogesentour süd-westlich hinter Munster. Krankheits- und hundebedingt zwischen 650 und 800hm mit ganz ordentlich anspruchsvollen Wegen, wofür wir etwa einen 3/4 Tag einplanen. Wir machen aber auch ganz entspannt... Definitiv kein ballern...



Bildbeweis


----------



## Route66 (25. Mai 2022)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Tagestour Vogesen "Vom kleinen zum grossen Ballon"
> ......
> Eckdaten: ~*2100hm, 45km*





das hört sich nicht nach Spass an


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> das hört sich nicht nach Spass an


Seppel-Spaß 🙂


----------



## cherokee42 (19. Juli 2022)

Mal schauen ob es klappt, diesen Thread wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen ;-)

Ich bin vom 3.8.2022 - 13.8.2022 in Oberried und mache da mit der Familie Urlaub. Ich würde in der Zeit gerne mit einigen Ortskundigen ausfahren. Vielleicht ergibt sich etwas über diesen Thread, würde mich freuen. 
Normal fahre ich nur in den Harburger Bergen im Süden von Hamburg, die höchsten Berge sind hier 151m aber es geht auch von 0m rauf 
Aber auf 30km- 40 km macht man da auch seine 500-800hM wenn man möchte. 
Also wer Lust hat mit einem Nordlicht zu biken, meldet sich doch einfach bei mir.


----------



## aufgehts (19. Juli 2022)

Ausgangspunkt Oberried gibt's relativ neu den Schädelweg. 
Angelegter Trail...
Steil ,  Schwarz


----------



## cherokee42 (19. Juli 2022)

Muss ja nicht gleich schwarz sein, würde mich einfach über Gleichgesinnte freuen, mit denen man eine Tour fahren kann, nicht hardcore, aber auch nicht nur blau ;-)


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. Juli 2022)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob es klappt, diesen Thread wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen ;-)
> 
> Ich bin vom 3.8.2022 - 13.8.2022 in Oberried und mache da mit der Familie Urlaub. Ich würde in der Zeit gerne mit einigen Ortskundigen ausfahren. Vielleicht ergibt sich etwas über diesen Thread, würde mich freuen.
> Normal fahre ich nur in den Harburger Bergen im Süden von Hamburg, die höchsten Berge sind hier 151m aber es geht auch von 0m rauf
> ...


Bist ja in direkter Nähe zu den Freiburger Trails die du unbedingt mal fahren musst. Frag doch mal beim Mountainbike-Freiburg nach.
z.B.





						Biketreffs - für Frauen, für E-Biker oder "klassischer" Biketreff | Mountainbike Freiburg e.V.
					






					www.mountainbike-freiburg.com
				








						Die Trails - gebaut und gepflegt von Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. | Mountainbike Freiburg e.V.
					






					www.mountainbike-freiburg.com


----------



## cherokee42 (20. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. darüber bin ich wieder auf trailguide.net gestoßen und habe mir die Seite erstmal auf das Handy getan. damit weiß ich schonmal wo es lang gehen kann. 
Aber ich bin ungern alleine in unbekanntem Gebiet unterwegs, daher hier die Frage nach Mitfahrern zu der Zeit.


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich hab ich in der Woche sogar Urlaub und hätte dann vormittags Zeit.
Allerdings bin ich jetzt gerade Dank Hexenschuss ziemlich lahm gelegt 

Sollte es bis dahin besser laufen melde ich mich bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (21. Juli 2022)

Hexenschuß, ab zum Chiropraktiker. Bei mir hilft das immer Wunder!


----------



## patrick78 (21. Juli 2022)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Hexenschuß, ab zum Chiropraktiker. Bei mir hilft das immer Wunder!


Hexenschuss nennt man meist eine Blockade des ISG oft im Zusammenspiel mit Ischiasschnerzen. Die wiederum kommen meist von einem zu sehr gespannten piriformis Muskel. Dehn-/mobilisationsübungen findet man zuhauf und kann sich oft selbst helfen....


----------



## cherokee42 (3. August 2022)

Bin hier heute in Hofgut angekommen 2 km vom Schauinsland. Gibt ja einige schöne Trails direkt von hier oben aus.
Ich denke, das ich generell späten Nachmittag oder eher früh am Morgen zu einer Tour aufbrechen kann.
Feuer frei😁


----------



## polo (5. August 2022)

hofsgrund? dann bist du oben, die meisten hier eher unten.
ich weiß nicht genau, was sonntag ansteht. eine tourenidee würde mich ca. 14.00 auf den schauinsland bringen. dann könnte man zusammen runterdüsen.


----------



## cherokee42 (7. August 2022)

Da wäre ich dabei, wenn es passt.


----------



## Jean_Claude (15. August 2022)

Gehe heute biken in Freiburg. Die Klassiker vllt Oberried. Kommt jmd mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (8. November 2022)

Mal reaktivieren hier 

Angeregt durch den Bilderratethread 

Samstag, 12.11 9:00 Hornberg
Schöne Wanderwege, von S1-S3, je nach Lust und Laune max. 1200hm

Wie meist - gemütlich rauf, schon auch mal technisch runter, kein Ballern 
GPS-Tracks gibt's für Mitfahrer 

Bei Interesse PN - alles weitere dann direkt....


----------



## Grizzly71 (9. November 2022)

Moin,
vielleicht könnte es bei mir klappen.
Bin ab und zu von St. Georgen nach Hornberg unterwegs.
Was hast du geplant? Felsentrail?
Willst du mir denn mal den GPS-Track senden?
Grüße


----------



## orangerauch (10. November 2022)

Hi Seppel, meinerseits besteht Interesse 👋
Der übliche Verdächtige 🙃


----------



## patrick78 (10. November 2022)

Shit, wollte so gern mal mit euch mit, aber muss leider mittags auf ne Beerdigung, bin also wohl raus. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Mathma (10. November 2022)

Hallo Seppel,
leider ist mir das am Samstach nicht möglich. Aber es würde mich mal wieder freuen...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (16. November 2022)

Nachdem wir letzte Woche dann doch was anderes gefahren sind - hier der 2.Versuch für Hornberg 

Samstag, 19.11 9:00 Hornberg
Schöne Wanderwege, von S1-S3, je nach Lust und Laune max. 1200hm

Wie meist - gemütlich rauf, schon auch mal technisch runter, kein Ballern 
GPS-Tracks gibt's für Mitfahrer 

Bei Interesse PN - alles weitere dann direkt....


----------

